# speedometer / tachometer not working. Down shifting on expressway



## formasfunction (Apr 27, 2005)

So yesterday when I drove to work my 94 altima (automatic) was working just fine. We had a huge rain storm, but nothing absurd, and when I got in to leave work I noticed that the speedometer and tachometer were no longer working. I figured I might have blown a fuse or something and didn't think too much about it until I got on the expressway. Now when I'm on the expressway the car will only shift into 5th while I'm excelorating otherwise it defaults to what feels like 3rd which is crazy when you're doing around 65, though I wouldn't know since my speedometer isn't working. Any ideas? HELP!

--Greg


----------

